# Need recipe for boneless skinless turkey thighs



## nbluhm (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi 

I need an easy way to cook boneless skinless turkey thighs in the oven.  I don't have a roasting rack.

Thanks, Nadia


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi Nadia, welcome to DC.

The basic cooking is simple.  Cover a cookie sheet with foil, season the thighs and roast at 400ºF until done.

Beyond that, you can marinate the meat in any number of flavorful marinades before cooking.  As an alternative to oven roasting, you could use them as you would chicken in just about any casserole or stir-fry recipe.


----------



## nbluhm (Apr 6, 2014)

*Boneless skinless turkey thighs*

Thanks Andy!

How long do I cook the thigh approx.  or how do I know when it's done?
I think it's about 1.5 lbs.

Nadia


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 6, 2014)

nbluhm said:


> Thanks Andy!
> 
> How long do I cook the thigh approx.  or how do I know when it's done?
> I think it's about 1.5 lbs.
> ...




If you cook it spread out on the cookie sheet, it shouldn't take very long as it would be a thin layer of meat.  If you have a thermometer, cook it to an internal temp of 180ºF.  Alternatively, you could roll it and tie it, bu tit would take longer to cook.  The difference is you would have a juicier end result with the rolled version.  You could slice it for plating.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 7, 2014)

I like to do thighs in my dutch oven.  However, I use bone in with skin on. You can do boneless skinless the same way if you want.  They will not take as long to cook for sure.

I season them very well and then brown them very well in my dutch oven.
Add some garlic and onion and brown them also.
I then add a can/bottle of beer or some chicken stock, bring to boil and put it in the oven for one hour. 325F.
I remove it after one hour and check for liquid remaining and add more as needed.
I then add about a half cup bottled BBQ sauce, a couple TBLS liquid smoke and return it to the oven for one more hour.

The side dishes are always hard for me with this dish.  Its like BBQ, but its really not like BBQ if that makes any sense.
It is very good, tender and the sauce is velvety smooth.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 7, 2014)

Substitute the turkey for chicken in this recipe.  And definitely use a meat thermometer instead of time.

Salsa Couscous Chicken recipe from Pillsbury.com


----------



## Addie (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice recipe Jenny. 

Or you could pound them thin, make a stuffing, spread over the meat, roll, tie, and bake until they reach the temp of 180ºF.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah, Addie

Stuffed turkey thighs are a great idea.  And an opportunity to go wild on the stuffing!


----------



## Addie (Apr 8, 2014)

jennyema said:


> Yeah, Addie
> 
> Stuffed turkey thighs are a great idea.  And an opportunity to go wild on the stuffing!



A Thanksgiving dinner in April. What better time for a surprise meal.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 9, 2014)

Addie said:


> A Thanksgiving dinner in April. What better time for a surprise meal.



Addie, I thawed out some turkey parts yesterday and plan to have them tonight.  Legs and wings.


----------



## CarolPa (Apr 10, 2014)

Because many in my family like dark meat, one Thanksgiving I bought 2 turkey thighs to roast along with my turkey.  They wouldn't eat them.  I guess they didn't know what they were since they weren't attached to the turkey.  Oh, well, more for me!!


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 10, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> If you cook it spread out on the cookie sheet, it shouldn't take very long as it would be a thin layer of meat. If you have a thermometer, cook it to an internal temp of 180ºF. Alternatively, you could roll it and tie it, bu tit would take longer to cook. The difference is you would have a juicier end result with the rolled version. You could slice it for plating.


 
Hi, OP. If you don't have a meat thermometer to test whether the thighs are done, pierce the thickest part of the meat with the point of a knife or a skewer and if it's cooked the juices should run clear. If they're pink put it back to cook a little longer.


----------

